# Planaria Solutions?



## LS1FDRx7 (Mar 6, 2007)

Hey there. I have several big tanks that I have at my house. 
2- 180gallon tank - Basement
2- 55 gallon tank - Garage
1- 160 gallon tank - Living room (Home to a HUGE PACU) AKA PAKU!

For some reason my 160 gallon tank always have Planaria. I've been doing water change every day for the past 4 days to get rid of them. But as soon as I start feeding my fish the next morning.. the Planaria will pop up again slowy.

I did my research online and they did mentioned that there's other small fish that would eat these Planaria. Is that true?

Or I might need to result to chemical solution to try and get rid of them. I do have a few guppys in there that does eat the Planaria but not all of it. I know when resulting to Chemical solution to get rid of problems is bad for your fish in the long run.

What is the best method to get rid of these Planaria? I'm tried of doing 50-90% water change everyday after work!

All my other tanks are fine except for my Pacu tank 160g. I would like to add, My water is extremely clear, temp is around 78 degrees, oxgygen is plentiful, ph is 6.9.

Help/Advice is welcomed.


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

try putting in some danios or even guppys if the paku wont get to the guppys first. the natural solution is always the better first option.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Doktordet said:


> try putting in some danios or even guppys if the paku wont get to the guppys first. the natural solution is always the better first option.


I put Leopard Danio in my tank. They DESTROYED THE PLANARIA!


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

do you always remove food right after feeding?
how often do you vac the substrate?


----------



## LS1FDRx7 (Mar 6, 2007)

I got 6 Paradise fish in the tank just now, so I'll see what happeneds.

My Pacu would eat the food that I drop in within a good 30 minutes. I always check to make sure everything is eaten up that I put in. But I guess for that 30 mins that the food isn't eaten is where the Planaria builds up.

I have a vac near by, but there's no need to use it because there's no food that's left in there no longer than 30 mins. Anyways, It's just seems weird.

I'll clean my canister filters, hang on filters and see what happeneds in the next coming weeks.

As for right now, I hope the 6 Paradise fish I purchased will get rid of it. I also heard about "baiting the Planaria" with a mesh back and meaty food in it with a string to pull up. It's difficult to do this if the tank is 160gallon.

So I'll hope for the best and put the chemical solvent aside for now.

Thanks.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

i would do a vac anyways cuz even if it looks like he ate it all small peices fall in the substrate


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

First off, stop with the 90% water changes... that's too much.

Do a 50% water change being sure to vacuum well, especially around and under decor.
Raise the temp of the tank to upper 80s and introduce danios.


----------

